# MAC prices in Singapore



## fattycat (Dec 9, 2007)

Can you help me with MAC Holiday collections' prices in Singapore ?? My friend will visit Sing in a very short time. So I will ask her to buy MAC products for me


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 3, 2009)

BUMP!
Can anyone tell me the prices of some items in Singapore?
Eyeshadows? Blushes? Lipsticks? Pigments?
Im going in June


----------



## jungleland (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi I can help you with some prices!
Everything I will list will be in Singaporean dollars, so....

Lipstick 28$
Lipgloss 28$
Dazzleglass 35$
Gran duos 44$
Nail polish 19$
217 brush 33 $

So far the things I purchased, I'm planning to buy some eyeshadow next week so I will update with their prices.
Hope it will be useful!


----------



## stickles (Apr 22, 2009)

Let me add to that list:

*Eye shadow 26$*
*Mineralize Shadow 33 or 34$?*
*Paint Pot 33 or 34$?*
*Mineralize blush 37$*
*Powder Blush 35$*
*15-pan palette 25$ (only at Ngee ann city location)*
*Mineralize skinfinish 46$*
*Penultimate 31$*
*Sharpener 6$*
*Pressed Blot Powder 36$*
*Travel Jars 8$*
*Tricolor lipglass 35$ (LE)*
*Cremesheen glass 35$ (LE)*
*Fluidline 28$*
Lipstick 28$
Lipgloss 28$
Dazzleglass 35$
Grand duos 44$
Nail polish 19$
217 brush 33 $


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 24, 2009)

Can someone tell me the price of pigments?
Also, the price of eyeshadows in pans?
Thanks!


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jul 1, 2009)

new additional price:
MAC graphic garden eye shadow palette 65 $ SGD (@isetan)


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jul 1, 2009)

Adding some:

Blush Pans $29
Pigments $38
Eyeshadow pans $21
Eye kohl pencils $27
109 brush $67
168 brush $57
Lightful foundation refill $60
Lightful compact (empty) $14
Studio Fix Fluid $47
219 brush $43
Brow set $25
Zoomlash $22
Prep+Prime SPF50 $58
Prep+Prime Skin $39
Lashes $22


----------



## suuzieq (Apr 13, 2011)

I wish MAC prices here would be similar to the US.


----------



## nixnako (Sep 11, 2011)

just bought this at Sephora Sing 
  	brow gel 26SGD
  	MAC 217 39SGD


----------



## aively (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi can you tell me how much is the price for studio fix powder plus foundation in singapore?? Thankyou so much


----------



## AnikaBS (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi! Could you also list the prices of MAC fix +  and the lipsticks in Singapore Dollar?
Thank You


----------



## geeko (Oct 24, 2013)

MAC Studio fix powder SGD$51
  Fix plus SGD$26
  Normal lipsticks SGD$29
  Pro longwear lipsticks SGD $34
  Mineralized lipsticks SGD $40

  i should really pay a visit to the states... prices overthere are much cheaper  but no complaints, coz folks in AU are paying much higher :O


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Dec 1, 2013)

Arghhh totally jelly MAC prices in Singapore are so cheap!


----------



## nafisa (Dec 16, 2013)

can anyone plz tell me what is the price of the pro long foundation and concealer in singapore?


----------



## geeko (Dec 16, 2013)

pro longwear foundation SGD$59
  pro longwear concealer SGD $31


----------



## sureli (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi,

As of right now, Fix+ is S$29 and the lipsticks (permanent line) retail at S$31.


----------



## crystalfisk282 (May 4, 2016)

jungleland said:


> Hi I can help you with some prices!
> Everything I will list will be in Singaporean dollars, so....
> 
> Lipstick 28$
> ...



I agree with the prices. Is there any discount vouchers which we can use???


----------

